# طريقة عمل فورمات للجهاز بلصور و تنصيب نظام  Linux Fedora



## مورا مارون (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اقدم لكم شرح كامل لتثبيت نظام Linux بتوزيعة المحترفين Fedora 8






 فيدورا Fedora هى إحدى النسخ الشهيره لنظام التشغيل Linux
 ولعل سبب شهرتها (مع انها ليست أقدم النسخ ) هو دعم شركة ريدهات Red Hat الشهيرة لها
 وقصة فيدورا هذه ترجع الى عام 2003 عندما قررت شركة ريدهات Red Hat التوقف عن
 اصدار النسخ الخاصه بالاستخدام المنزلي والاصدارات الخاصه بالاعمال التجارية المحدودة 
 Home and small office ، والاقصار على النسخة Red Hat Enterprise Linux او Rhel 
 الخاصه بالاعمال التجارية الكبيرة .
 وبالتالي بحثت شركة Red Hat عن نسخة من اصدارت لينكس قريبة الشبه من نسخة RH
 وقدمت الدعم لها ، لكى تحل محل نسختها التى توقفت بعد الاصدار Red Hat 
 منذ مارس 2003 
 والاسم فيدورا Fedora يعني القبعه ( وهى هذه النوعيه من القبعات التى لها حافه مثل رعاه
 البقر ) وبالتالى فهى قريبه الشبه من الاسم والشعار الاساسى لشركة ردهات . بالاضافه الى
 عدة مشاريع أخرى
 ام تسميتها بـ Fedora Core فهذا لتميزها وهى عبارة عن مجموعه كبيرة من البرامج ( بالمئات )
 وكما هو معروف بان لينوكس هو اسرع نظام تشغيل يتم تطويره وتحديثه على مستوى العالم ،
 فان فيدورا بناء على ذلك يتم إ خراج اصدارة لها كل ستة او ثمانيه اشهر
 نسخة الـ DVD
 لتحميل نسختك من فيدورا اضغط هنا
 نسخة الـ CD
 لتحميل نسختك من فيدورا اضغط هنا

 سنتناول في هذا الدرس شرح عمليه تهيئة الجهاز وتثبيت نظام لينوكس فيدورا
 تابع الشرح واعمل كما بالصور
















































































​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ملطوش​


----------



## الروح النارى (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*شـــــــــــــــكراااً لــيـك ياااا مورااا*​ 
*موضوع جديد هاااايل ومعلوماااات قيمه*​ 
*بس عايز أعرف النظام ده أستعماله سهل ولا صعب*​ 
*وأيه مكونات الجهاز اللى يسطب عليه*​ 
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النظام ده انا جربتوه عندي على اللابتوب سيمنس فوجي

وكان هايل بسيط جداا ورسوماتو روعة 
​


----------



## الروح النارى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> النظام ده انا جربتوه عندي على اللابتوب سيمنس فوجي​
> 
> وكان هايل بسيط جداا ورسوماتو روعة ​


 

*شــكرااا لـــــيك ياااا مورااا*

*طيب الأجهزة العاديه  المتوافقة مع النظام أيه*

*لوالمعلومه مش عندك أجيليها*

*مش بردة كل ما تزيد المعرفة أفضل*

*مولود المزود يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

زي ما بعرف يقبل اغلب الاجهزة 
لانه الان لينوكس يدعم اغلب معالجات

وهونظام مفتوح المصدر 
تقدر تنزلوا من الانترنت فري


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

رااااااااااائع يا مورا
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2010)

ميرسي كوكومان

الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 أبريل 2010)

​ 
نورتي​


----------

